# Camera and Locator Advice Needed



## abr (Jun 21, 2009)

I placed for a camera and screen at a Ridgid Promotion event at a Ferguson supply. There pricing was basically 20% off list price plus you get a certain amount of credit of other ridgid tools, at list pricing, based on how much the total of each order. At 10K you get $1,500 of other tools. My camera and screen came out to exactly 10K so they said I could get a Scout locator free.

That's what I was planning on getting until I started reading a lot of not so good reviews on the scout.

First, can you camera experts confirm that I made a wise purchase? I ordered the standard 200' see snake with the color self leveling head and a CS10 screen. I later found out that they make another 200' Rm Max? that now comes with a self leveling head. The only difference is the Rm Max looks more compact, less space needed in the van and it is rated down to 1-1/2" pipe. That seems like a big plus.

Should I try to change my order on the camera? I would like it to be our only camera and not have to buy a second smaller camera.

Second question, should I buy the Navatek II or SR-20. It would be nice to be able to scan for utilities before laying out sawcutting for T.I. work. I once layed out some saw cutting and unknow to me there were 8 main power supply feed ran right in the slab and the saw cutter sliced right thru them.

The deal with ferguson does not allow me to spend over the $1500 and just pay the difference. So the scout has a list price of $1500 so that would work but I am afraid that I will regret getting the Scout because of it's limitations.

I have been pouring over the ridged catalog looking for things I could use that are 1,500 and then get those and buy a different locator.

Sorry for the rambling post but any advice would be much appreciated. I am supposed to make my decision today.

Thanks,

Adaam


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Keep the camera. The RM is not an improvement.

Take the Scout and buy a Navitrack. Make a brick transmitter your next purchase.

Sell the Scout immediately and use that cash to offset the cost of the Navitrack and brick.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

navitrack is the only way to go.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

there is a newer model called a Seektech sr60 that is supposed to be much better , but I couldn't verify that for you.


----------



## abr (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I hate making bad choices on tool purchases. It's nice to ask people who know because they use the tools rather than sell them. I always think they just try to sell me what's in there best interest, not mine.

Adam


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

My problem with cameras rated to run lines as small as 1/2" is that even if the rod is strong enough to look at a 6" clay main line even the smallest offset or belly looks like a major problem when it really isn't.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

1 1/2"*** sorry I don't know of any camera you can use on a 1/2" line


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I loved the Scout I used with the last contractor I worked for doing service.

Never had a single issue with it and was 100% on my locates and even mapped out a very large mall for as builts on their sewer lines, several times.

I may be a minority, per usual lol, but I always had success with it.


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

Scout is great. Spot on every time. Use it in cast under slab 5 feet down and still picks up a very strong signal. Any ridgid locator will get the job done. Navitrak has a few more frequencies and features.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The problem I have with the Scout is that I used a Navitrack first.

Having to stoop over to put it on the ground, get the bubble level, and then spin in circles to get an accurate depth is just silly. Especially when you realize those are all unnecessary steps with the Navitrack. I hate the Ridge charges another $1K to get that basic ability by upgrading to a Navitrack but I won't waste my time with a Scout.

I have a couple....wanna buy them? (Not kidding. They're just collecting dust)

I still find it amazing that after years of having Navitracks on the market, Ridge has made such a big deal of introducing a lesser model with a hard to see mini-screen.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I see your point because the Scout was the best I have put my hands on for a 512 hz transmitter camera.

I'm basing my judgement on just what I know. I've heard great things about the Navitrack and wouldn't hesitate to give it a spin if I was in still in a service department doing plumbing... That is if the owner would spring for it. 

Depth wasn't an issue for me with our shallow sewer mains and we had another set up for locating water lines..

I do know it trumps those 2nd and 3rd generation Gen Eye locators all day long and on Sundays...


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> The problem I have with the Scout is that I used a Navitrack first.
> 
> Having to stoop over to put it on the ground, get the bubble level, and then spin in circles to get an accurate depth is just silly. Especially when you realize those are all unnecessary steps with the Navitrack. I hate the Ridge charges another $1K to get that basic ability by upgrading to a Navitrack but I won't waste my time with a Scout.
> 
> ...



scout will keep your dance moves up to par.


----------



## abr (Jun 21, 2009)

So, it sounds like the scout would be fine for me, but is it worth it to spend $800 more to get the Navitech II? There is no downside to the Navitech other than the price? 
Thanks again for all the advice.

Adam


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

For me it is a no brainer having used both. If you have the $800, spend it. Unless of course you are approximately 3'7" tall. In that case I would choose the scout. :laughing:

Seriously, my problems with the scout are probably user issues. That said, the Navitrack is simpler to use, has a larger screen, and has many frequency options not found on the scout.


----------



## abr (Jun 21, 2009)

*Made my decision... kind of*

After reading Rick's three thumbs up review of Max RM200 camera on the Ridgid forum, I decided to buy that one and if things workout I will buy a grownup camera later. I'll save $1K and still have a self leveling camera that can go down an 1-1/2" pipe. 
I will try the Scout for a day and then decide on keeping it or selling it.

Thanks for the input.

Adam


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

abr said:


> After reading Rick's three thumbs up review of Max RM200 camera on the Ridgid forum, I decided to buy that one and if things workout I will buy a grownup camera later. I'll save $1K and still have a self leveling camera that can go down an 1-1/2" pipe.
> I will try the Scout for a day and then decide on keeping it or selling it.
> 
> Thanks for the input.
> ...


Someone had a thumbs up on the RM? That's a first for me. Everyone I have spoken to wishes they had just added wheels to the seesnake and kept their money. Maybe he is a paid Ridgid fan. :blink:


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

abr said:


> After reading Rick's three thumbs up review of Max RM200 camera on the Ridgid forum, I decided to buy that one and if things workout I will buy a grownup camera later. I'll save $1K and still have a self leveling camera that can go down an 1-1/2" pipe.
> I will try the Scout for a day and then decide on keeping it or selling it.
> 
> Thanks for the input.
> ...


I was thinking of getting the rm200 also. With the bigger lines just put a skid on it. I also like the ability to find a lateral through a smaller clean out or pulling a trap and not have to pull a toilet for access. From rick's review it pushes great. And if it didn't maybe we could form a class action against him and ridgid. Lol


----------



## abr (Jun 21, 2009)

*Lets hope it doesn't come down to a lawsuit*



theplungerman said:


> I was thinking of getting the rm200 also. With the bigger lines just put a skid on it. I also like the ability to find a lateral through a smaller clean out or pulling a trap and not have to pull a toilet for access. From rick's review it pushes great. And if it didn't maybe we could form a class action against him and ridgid. Lol


But if it does since your not to far from Rick you could call in a fake service call and serve him papers:laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm considering the RM200. Ridgid is offering a free scout with it tell the end if September, so sounds like ferguson is pulling your chain in there offer. 

John,
What bad have you heard on the RM200?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> *The problem I have with the Scout is that I used a Navitrack first.*
> 
> Having to stoop over to put it on the ground, get the bubble level, and then spin in circles to get an accurate depth is just silly. Especially when you realize those are all unnecessary steps with the Navitrack. I hate the Ridge charges another $1K to get that basic ability by upgrading to a Navitrack but I won't waste my time with a Scout.
> 
> ...


That's it in a nutshell for me...
The boss gave me a brand new Scout, taking back my Navitrak II that I had used for years telling me it was an "Upgrade." :whistling2:

After the first locate I was on the phone with him telling him I wanted the Navitrak II back... :yes:

There is nothing really wrong with it and the Scout is probably a fine locator, as long as you haven't used a Navitrak II locator first...:laughing:

Then it just seems oh so sucky....:laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Best locater is the first guys that made the 512Hz transmitters and locaters for the camera industry. Which is Prototek, there new LF 2200 is amazing. http://www.prototek.net/LF-2200.php 
The LF2200 picks up the 512Hz 16Hz for ductile and steel iron pipe. It also picks up 8 KHz, 16 KHz, 32 KHz and 64 KHz . And the best feature is if you have a sonde that does not match the above listed frequencies it will what they call "sniff" out the sondes frequency and lock onto it.









I have one of their first locaters which looked and felt like a redesigned metal detector which is the FR-1. It gets me within inches of the camera head. It only picks up the 512 Hz signal. http://www.prototek.net/Ferris.php


----------



## abr (Jun 21, 2009)

*Who has that deal?*



Will said:


> I'm considering the RM200. Ridgid is offering a free scout with it tell the end if September, so sounds like ferguson is pulling your chain in there offer.
> 
> John,
> What bad have you heard on the RM200?


I haven't found the "free scout deal" doing any online searches.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> I'm considering the RM200. Ridgid is offering a free scout with it tell the end if September, so sounds like ferguson is pulling your chain in there offer.
> 
> John,
> What bad have you heard on the RM200?


Case, wheels, telescoping handle....all cheesy and low quality.

This is second hand information. I have not personally used one.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I am buying the RM200 but without the wheels just the unit. It saves about $500 and brings it down to very near the seesnake mini price. But I have no illusions of pushing it through a 2" cleanout to inspect a 100 foot sewer line.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> Best locater is the first guys that made the 512Hz transmitters and locaters for the camera industry. Which is Prototek, there new LF 2200 is amazing. http://www.prototek.net/LF-2200.php
> The LF2200 picks up the 512Hz 16Hz for ductile and steel iron pipe. It also picks up 8 KHz, 16 KHz, 32 KHz and 64 KHz . And the best feature is if you have a sonde that does not match the above listed frequencies it will what they call "sniff" out the sondes frequency and lock onto it.
> 
> I have one of their first locaters which looked and felt like a redesigned metal detector which is the FR-1. It gets me within inches of the camera head. It only picks up the 512 Hz signal. http://www.prototek.net/Ferris.php


I have the LF2200. Accurate every time.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Cuda said:


> I am buying the RM200 but without the wheels just the unit. It saves about $500 and brings it down to very near the seesnake mini price. But I have no illusions of pushing it through a 2" cleanout to inspect a 100 foot sewer line.


Yeah that makes sense. I was thinking going thru a 2 inch just to find the lateral in front of the house, then clean out, then inspect from there, then jetter, hahaha.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Cuda said:


> I am buying the RM200 but without the wheels just the unit. It saves about $500 and brings it down to very near the seesnake mini price. But I have no illusions of pushing it through a 2" cleanout to inspect a 100 foot sewer line.




I think I'm doing the same. No need for the wheels or handle.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> The problem I have with the Scout is that I used a Navitrack first.
> 
> Having to stoop over to put it on the ground, get the bubble level, and then spin in circles to get an accurate depth is just silly. Especially when you realize those are all unnecessary steps with the Navitrack. I hate the Ridge charges another $1K to get that basic ability by upgrading to a Navitrack but I won't waste my time with a Scout.
> 
> ...


I would be interested in buying one from you if your serious :thumbsup:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

+1 for the Navitrack II. Well worth the money, especially for locating copper lines under slabs. The thing has been right even when I was sure it was wrong.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

I still have, use and love my Navitrak 1..... over and over again it makes me lots of $$$$


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I was using a Navitrak II for years and they decided to upgrade me with a brand new Scout...

After the 1st locate I was back at the shop trading it back in for my old Navitrak II:yes:


----------

